# "Adopted" a new kitten



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Before I left for school today, I heard a cat meowing. I went outside into the backyard and there was a little kitten. Half wild mostly, but after I brought out some food, he started tolet me let him, but no anybody else. Not sure if it is a male or email, so I am looking for names that can go either way. Anybody got any ideas? It looks like a calico male by the way of the markings. But, I am no so sure. We are bringing it to the vet later once I get home. I can try not get pictures later if it will let me.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Awe love kittens! 
Calicos are almost always female. If male Calicos exist they are EXTREMELY rare. Most likely you have a girl. 
Please do the responsible thing & get her spayed or find her a home that will before she starts having kittens. Cats & kittens are euthanized by the hundreds daily in this country. Do your part to prevent more unwanted animals please.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

If it is a female, we were going to get her spayed. Probably in a few weeks when we have the money. But, my friend used to have a male calico marked almost like this kitten that we found in my backyard. Male calicos I know are rare to find, so that is why my sister keeps saying she.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thats great to hear. Good luck with her!


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

It's wonderful of you to take her in! She will probably calm down and be friendly very soon as she is so young. 

Check with your local humane society or shelter ~ they often have free or reduced cost spay / neuter programs. Good luck!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

She has calmed down a lot and has gotten used to the house. But, the dogs, 3 Boxers, 1 German Shepherd, and 1 Chihuahua, are all scared of her. Strange. They run off when they see her. But, I think they will get used to her being around. We just had our male cat put down at age 15, and the dogs knew him better than Nellie (the kitten). 

I should leave her out of my room, because the gallon critter keepers my newest male Zazu is in, and my female Betta Scarlett (until I can get bigger tanks for everyone), she tries to knock the bowls off of my desks. I caught her yesterday pushing Zazu's bowl. And then she does it with Scarlett's bowl too. She is trouble.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Awww I love kittens. If the kitten lets you can al;ways check if its a male or female but it probably is female. I used to have a calico. She was the sweetest cat ever. Miss her so much. )=. Ill post a pic of her in a bit.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

This was her. She was named Nala. I miss her so much. Also I'm hoping to some day get her face tattooed on me.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

She is pretty. I just got out of school around 15 minutes ago, so when I get all of my homework done, I am going to post a picture of Nellie. If she will let me get a picture.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Ya she was beauitful. She shed a lot but my parents loved her. She died when I was probably in my early 20s. Miss her so much.


----------

